# Vicksburg, MS: 12 YO Male Heartworm Positive



## agilegsds

This is an email from the shelter:

This is Shaun at the Vicksburg-Warren Humane Society in Vicksburg, MS. We currently have a male 12 year old heartworm positive German Shepherd. He is sweet as can be and desperately needs to get out of the shelter. He arrived at the end of April and he is getting depressed because he has been here so long. He was supposed to leave in May, but the rescue that was going to take him had a conflict on their end. Since then, we've had no luck getting him out of the shelter.
We feel it would be inhumane to keep him in a cage too much longer. Lately he has just been laying down in his cage all day.

If you can help, or if you can refer us to someone who can help us quickly, please contact us. Any help would be greatly appreciated...

Thank you,
Shaun at VWHS










http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10905610

The adoption fee of dogs and cats is $75. This includes their first set of shots and deworming, a free vet office visit within seven days of adoption with any of our local vets, as well as the cost of spaying or neutering the animal. 
Animals that have already been spayed/neutered have an adoption fee of $30. 

Camper is a German Shepherd. He is around 12 years old and heartworm positive. He is a very sweet dog and loves everyone. He needs a second chance. Whoever adopts him will have to agree to treat his heartworms. If you would like to sponsor Camper's heartworm treatment, contact the shelter for more information. 
Camper has been here since the end of April and really needs to be adopted to a loving home. 

Vicksburg-Warren Humane Society
Vicksburg, MS 
601-636-6631


----------



## Borrelli21

Anyone out there for this poor baby???


----------



## Ilovealldogs

I wish he were closer to me! (NC)









I hope he finds a good home soon!


----------



## ncgsdmom

bump


----------



## sravictor

I rememer seeing this guy on the forum before:

What type of HW treatment would they be looking to do for a 12-yr. old dog?


----------



## CindyM

there is an offer for a donation to a rescue by one of the members in his original post:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=734814&page=0&fpart=1


----------



## sravictor

bump


----------



## RebelGSD

He does not look 12 to me. If he really is 12, it would probabaly be unfair to put him through the Immiticide treatment. At that age he would be better off with the Heartgard.


----------



## sravictor

That's what I thought.


----------



## Kuklasmom

Thank you for starting another thread for this dog, Sandy.

And thank you, Cindy, for locating his original thread.

My offer of a donation to an approved rescue to help with his expenses is still good, of course.

Please send me a PM if help is needed.


----------



## Myamom

He's very handsome...doesn't look 12 to me either.


----------



## RebelGSD

Maybe 8, based on appearance. Which makes him quite adoptable.


----------



## agilegsds

> Originally Posted By: RebelGSDMaybe 8, based on appearance. Which makes him quite adoptable.


That's my opinion too. I would estimate a mature adult from his body, he looks like he's in good shape, especially for being in a shelter. Plus, it's a dimly-lit shelter photo. The gray on his muzzle may be what made the shelter guess that he's older. But we all know how common gray muzzles are on younger GSDs!


----------



## MatsiRed

I want to jump into his photo and snatch him out. He's hauntingly handsome!

I'll spread word of this guy. Anyone have more information on how bad his heartworm status is?


----------



## Patsy

Please, some one give this beautiful boy this one chance! Look at those soulful eyes, he is pleading.
A nice quiet retirement would be so deserving.

PLEASE help him.......


----------



## MatsiRed

*************************
I've started to pass this along. Maybe if some could copy and paste and forward, it will help?


----------



## CindyM

neat picture!


----------



## MatsiRed

Closed today, but sent an email to find out more information. He looks like a kind old soul:

********************************************* 

----- Original Message ----- 
From: DonnaJ 
To: [email protected] 
Sent: Wednesday, July 23, 2008 12:12 PM
Subject: Petfinder.com Pet Inquiry: Camper PFId


To whom it may concern and/or to Shaun,

I'm writing to find out more about Camper, the senior German Shepherd male.

A few questions:

*How is he with other dogs and/or cats?

*How bad is his heartworm status, any idea?

*How is the rest of his health?

*Any more photos of him that I can share?

He is posted on german shepherds forum and people are trying to help him. I called your shelter today but learned you are closed on Wednesdays.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=747864#Post747864

Thank-you,
Donna Joseph
Boston, MA
[email protected]


----------



## RebelGSD

I really think he looks much younger and that changes his situation from needing hospice care and being a forever foster to being adoptable and needing a "normal" foster home.


----------



## MatsiRed

Just to clarify, I'm not looking to bring Camper to my own home or to adopt or foster him myself.

While surfing through Urgent section the other night, he just grabbed at me. I have someone in the wings, sort of, (a friend of Paul and Star that I haven't met yet), whose GSD recently passed and he's searching for 'a dog that really needs me.' He wants one 'yesterday', but vacationing in Maine, so I've started to forward links to Paul. So it's a very 'iffy' situation, but my ears and eyes are open, anyway, for any suitable candidate for this dog.


----------



## Kuklasmom

That's a terrific poster and caption, MatsiRed!

Excellent work, as always! Thank you!


----------



## MatsiRed

> Originally Posted By: KuklasmomThat's a terrific poster and caption, MatsiRed!
> 
> Excellent work, as always! Thank you!


Thanks, Madonna, hoping people will copy and crosspost.

I just got home and saw this reply from the shelter:

----- Original Message ----- 
From: [email protected] 
To: DonnaJ 
Sent: Wednesday, July 23, 2008 2:23 PM
Subject: Re: Petfinder.com Pet Inquiry: Camper PFId


I'm not sure about cats. As far as other dogs, he is definitely a dominant male, and he's tried to start a few fights with some other dogs. I'm not sure of how bad his heartworms are, but he hasn't shown any signs of coughing or bloating out that usually happen in the later stages. I can get more pictures hopefully by Friday.

If there is anything else you need, let me know.

Thanks,
Shaun at VWHS


----------



## RebelGSD

Bump


----------



## MatsiRed

Another email from Shaun at the shelter:
**************************************************

----- Original Message ----- 
From: [email protected] 
To: DonnaJ 
Sent: Thursday, July 24, 2008 10:40 AM
Subject: Re: Petfinder.com Pet Inquiry: Camper PFId



I failed to mention in the last email how great Camper is with people. I don't think there's been a person he hasn't liked. He's good with men, women, and children. He just needs to probably be an only dog...


----------



## RebelGSD

Bump


----------



## ToFree24

> Originally Posted By: MatsiRed
> Another email from Shaun at the shelter:
> **************************************************
> 
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: [email protected]
> To: DonnaJ
> Sent: Thursday, July 24, 2008 10:40 AM
> Subject: Re: Petfinder.com Pet Inquiry: Camper PFId
> 
> 
> 
> I failed to mention in the last email how great Camper is with people. I don't think there's been a person he hasn't liked. He's good with men, women, and children. He just needs to probably be an only dog...



Hope someone can help him.


----------



## CindyM

bump!!!!


----------



## MatsiRed

Is there any help for this guy? Photos arrived in my email today. This shelter person, Shaun, is really trying hard for Camper. Email him if you can help Camper in any way: [email protected] 

*************************************************

"Hi everyone, my name is Camper, it's very nice to meet you." 












"Excuse me a moment, new visitors over there, maybe they came to meet ME?"











"Let's see if I can melt their hearts with some of my new TRICKS!"












"Apparently, they left with a puppy. Is there NO hope for me?"











<span style="color: #CC0000">If you can help Camper in any way, email Shaun: [email protected] </span>

Vicksburg-Warren Humane Society
Vicksburg, MS 
601-636-6631


----------



## bdanise1

Bump for this young man.


----------



## CindyM

BUMP!!!!


----------



## CindyM

These dogs are just killing me. I will also give a donation to rescue help with his heartworm treatment, if that will help.


----------



## RebelGSD

Bump


----------



## MatsiRed

Another reply in my email:
************************************

----- Original Message ----- 
From: [email protected] 
To: DonnaJ 
Sent: Monday, July 28, 2008 9:04 AM
Subject: Re: Petfinder.com Pet Inquiry: Camper PFId



12 years was the approximate age the vet gave us. We can't be 100% sure because he was a stray. As far as his heartworms, all I know is that he has them because we did a blood smear.
-Shaun


----------



## RebelGSD

I talked to the shelter. The age is an estimate, his teeth are pretty worn (but so are the teeth of my own 8yo GSDs, the canines are almost half the size because of their passion for chewing - and they have more grey in their muzzle than this boy). He can get neutered for $50 (which will help with his behavior around other dogs) and $30 will take care of his shots. I asked them to try to get an estimate of the cost of the HW treatment.

If he is 12, I feel that putting him on Heartgard would be the best. If he is 8, doing the Immiticide treatment would make most sense.

Does anyone know if Peterson's transport passes relatively nearby?


----------



## MatsiRed

Here is their link.

http://www.petsllc.net/

Locations we pick up our passengers_____
We are now doing pick-ups in 5 states! Please click the links below to view details of each route:

Route 1 - Tennessee & Arkansas - This route runs weekly, usually 4 on and one off. Please check our Schedule for available dates

Route 2 - Alabama, Georgia & Florida - This route runs every OTHER week. Please check our Schedule for available dates.


Northeast Stops/Pick-up Locations_____

Arrival in the Northeast - Click here for the locations where your adopters/fosters/rescues will pick up the dogs on Saturday


----------



## MatsiRed

I can contribute to a reputable rescue. Please email me at [email protected] for specifics. (If the email comes in the next few nights, I will probably answer from work overnight, sleeping during day.)


----------



## mmackey

He is closer to the Arkansas route vs the Alabama route with the transport posted above. But definitely not impossible to get him out of Mississippi and into a cozy and safe retirement..


----------



## CindyM

bump!!!


----------



## Kuklasmom

Another bump!


----------



## CindyM

back to page one


----------



## MemphisCockers

> Originally Posted By: RebelGSD
> Does anyone know if Peterson's transport passes relatively nearby?


The closest stop would be Memphis, which is roughly 4 hours by interstate from Vicksburg. 

Steph


----------



## CindyM

bump


----------



## CindyM

bump


----------



## GT

> Originally Posted By: MatsiRed
> "Hi everyone, my name is Camper, it's very nice to meet you."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <span style="color: #CC0000">If you can help Camper in any way, email Shaun: [email protected] </span>
> 
> Vicksburg-Warren Humane Society
> Vicksburg, MS
> 601-636-6631


----------



## Myamom

what a sweet face!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pamela berger

still there


----------



## [email protected]

Camper is still here at the shelter and could really use some help. He's been here since April 29th, and we're having to feed him more because he's getting depressed and losing weight.

If you can help in any way, please email [email protected]...


----------



## sravictor

Bump the old guy!


----------



## Cooper&me

He deserves so much better.


----------



## MatsiRed

> Originally Posted By: ShaunatVWHSCamper is still here at the shelter and could really use some help. He's been here since April 29th, and we're having to feed him more because he's getting depressed and losing weight.
> 
> If you can help in any way, please email [email protected]...


Hi Shaun (from the shelter), welcome to the forum. Thanks for advocating for Camper for so long. I'm wondering if his heartworm disease is making him feel sick? Has he been on any treatment for it?


----------



## MatsiRed




----------



## Kuklasmom

Bump!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Bump...


----------



## MatsiRed




----------



## mmackey

Bumping you back up Camper.


----------



## marksmom3

Bump off the last page for Camper.


----------



## [email protected]

Our shelter just doesn't have the funding to treat him. He doesn't act like his heartworms are bothering him, but his weight is a problem. He has a good appetite, but it's still close to impossible to keep weight on him. The shelter environment is just not adequate to house a dog long-term, especially an older dog with heartworms. He really doesn't want to be there. We have to leave a clip on his kennel door because now every time there isn't a clip, he lifts up the handle and gets out of his kennel. He mostly wanders around the back of the shelter, but if a door is open, he'll go outside.
He is such a good dog, and I just don't know what else to do to get him out of the shelter.


----------



## shadow mum

bump for Camper


----------



## sravictor

Please keep Camper on top of the list!


----------



## pamela berger

bump


----------



## [email protected]

Camper's still at the shelter, but I'm not sure how much longer it would be humane to keep him there. He's getting as much love and attention as possible, but a shelter environment is not where he needs to be to be at his best.


----------

